# Kickstarter oco meter, any experience yet?



## Rasmusm (8 Oct 2014)

Hello 

So I thought about buying the oco meter to meassure co2 ppm.
But do anyone from here had a chance to test it out yet?

Curious to know 

From Rasmus
Denmark


----------



## allan angus (8 Oct 2014)

not i but it sounds good, same as you looking forward to some feed back on this as its an expensive buy lol


----------



## Rasmusm (8 Oct 2014)

Yea would be cool to hear from someone who have it and testet it before buying


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (9 Oct 2014)

Didn't realise this was going on. Looking on the website it's about £130 delivered to UK and there's ten units available. Doesn't sound that much unless I'm reading that wrong. Most people would spend that on equipment without a blink of an eye in this forum 
However, wouldn't it suffer from the same issues as the ph controllers which aren't recommended for plant keeping? You know, by the time it's kicked in there's already been a drop and and then it takes time to raise it back up again causing fluctuations.

I also seem to remember Tom Barr saying a while back that he was in the process of making and selling something similar unless I have my wires crossed.


----------



## allan angus (9 Oct 2014)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Didn't realise this was going on. Looking on the website it's about £130 delivered to UK and there's ten units available. Doesn't sound that much unless I'm reading that wrong. Most people would spend that on equipment without a blink of an eye in this forum
> However, wouldn't it suffer from the same issues as the ph controllers which aren't recommended for plant keeping? You know, by the time it's kicked in there's already been a drop and and then it takes time to raise it back up again causing fluctuations.
> 
> I also seem to remember Tom Barr saying a while back that he was in the process of making and selling something similar unless I have my wires crossed.


yes there was an earlier post where mr barr's project was mentioned but this is a finished project im lead to believe the reaction times are far faster than the drop checkers lol


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (9 Oct 2014)

I would say a slugs reaction times are quicker than a drop checker 

Tapatalk On Blackberry PlayBook


----------



## Rasmusm (15 Oct 2014)

I asked about the tollerance and how it works, this is the answer I got:

Both the tolerance and the threshold are user programmable, I suggest that a threshold of 30 ppm and a tolerance of 4-5 ppm, but the user gets to define the set point and the range as he sees fit.  And yes, there is a remote probe option, so the control unit can sit under the tank, while only the probe is on the rim of the tank.  Shipping will hopefully be 2-3 weeks, I still need to finish assembly and testing of the units, I've been delayed a bit from my schedule unfortunately.

I mailed him to send me a paypal money request because I wanted to order one, but havnt heard from him for a week now, guess he's busy building the units.  He usually replies within a day or so..


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (18 Oct 2014)

Will be interesting to see what people think. 

Tapatalk On Blackberry PlayBook


----------



## Rasmusm (20 Oct 2014)

Does anyone know where to order a unit from? Been tying to mail the guy with no answer  ..


----------



## Yo-han (20 Oct 2014)

I funded the kickstarter project, so I get updates about the progress. For now, he's still building them. He had 4 prototypes tested himself and they work perfect he told me. You can set the tolerance of the CO2 controller to 1ppm. Calibration is done outside (so no calibration fluids or anything). Very promising but they aren't finished yet so not even the funding rewards are sent out. I don't think it is available yet commercially. And the price on kickstarter was for funding the project. I expect the final product to be more expensive, but this is just a guess. He even made the final product better than advertised as he built in a clock to turn off CO2 at night. I hope to receive my unit soon. When I got it, I will write a review here


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (21 Oct 2014)

I look forward to it. Maybe the site could do with a refresh. According to the site there are some available to buy.


----------



## Yo-han (22 Oct 2014)

Where do you see the buying option? I do see that it looks like your still able to pledge. Not sure whether this is possible, I don't think so...


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (22 Oct 2014)

On his website in August he said there was ten units available at early bird starter prices. http://www.aquafloranurseries.com/ It still says that now.  

Tapatalk On Blackberry PlayBook


----------



## Yo-han (22 Oct 2014)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> On his website in August he said there was ten units available at early bird starter prices. http://www.aquafloranurseries.com/ It still says that now.
> 
> Tapatalk On Blackberry PlayBook


Ah, I was only looking at kickstarter. At kickstarter he always replies within a week. He also has an account (and thread) on aquaticplantcentral forum. Perhaps you can reach him there...


----------

